# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  نرم افزار دیوان حافظ برای موبایل کامل فارسی

## houshmand

با سلام 
//**********************
hafez2
دیوان  کامل حافظ نسخه 2 هم آماده شد+ رباعیات خیام
نوشته شده با MIDletPascal

به صورت جاوا ؛ با قابلیت نصب روی اکثر گوشی ها
شامل 495 غزل دیوان
با توانایی نمایش گرافیکی حروف فارسی (احتیاجی به ساپورت فارسی گوشی ندارد )

کلید ها :
joystick : حرکت در صفحه
1 : بالا - چپ
2 :بالا
3 :بالا - راست
4 : چپ
5 : بازگشت به ابتدای خط 
6 : راست
7 : پایین - چپ
8 : پایین
9 : پایین - راست 
0: ابتدای غزل
# : غزل بعدی
* : غزل قبلی

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
منو شامل :
fal : جهت گرفتن فال  >> پس از انتخاب این گزینه جمله "لطفا نیت کنید ... " روی صفحه ظاهر می شود و با زدن "ok" به صورت تصادفی یکی از غزلها نمایش داده می شود
Enter Number : جهت وارد کردن شماره غزل >> مستقیما به غزل انتخابی می رود
font : جهت انتخاب نوع و اندازه فونت
Help : راهنمای سریع
About : نمایش درباره

exit : خروج

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
این نسخه شامل  شکل گرافیکی فونت ها و اندازه های :
B Nazanin  05
B Nazanin  08
B Nazanin  12
B Mitra  10
B Mitra  14
B Mitra  16
B Mitra  20
Tahoma  10
Tahoma  16
B Majid Shadow  20
می باشد

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
با توجه به پیشنهاد ها که از فونتی زیبا در این برنامه استفاده شود به جای Simplified Arabic Fixed در نگارش اولیه از فونت های دیگری در این برنامه استفاده شده است و چون نگارش اولیه روی بعضی از دستگاه ها کند اجرا می شد اقدام به بهینه سازی آن شده است و مشکل آن نیز با بعضی از انتی ویروسها حل شده است

تلاش زیادی در این برنامه  صورت گرفته که برنامه احتیاجی به منابع زیادی نداشته باشد و قابلیت نصب روی گوشیهای مدل پایین را نیز داشته باشد به خاطر همین موضوع از استفاده از اشکال زائد خود داری شده است و نویسنده بر این باور است که زیبایی در سادگی است که در شلوغ کردن محیط با اشکال گرافیکی نیست

در باره اجرا :
زمانی که برنامه در حال ساختن شکل گرافیکی فونت های فارسی است اقدام به  نمایش " ... loading " با رنگ قرمز در گوشه سمت چپ تصویر می کند
و پس از کامل شدن غزل نوشته محو می شود
این برنامه جهت بهینه سازی  به گونه ای تهیه شده است که شکل  هر حرف را یک بار می سازد  و چرخش در بین غزلها باعث افزایش سرعت برنامه می شود و در صورت دوباره اجرا شدن برنامه یا تغییر فونت شکل گرافیکی آن دوباره ساخته می شود

زمان نشان دادن " ... loading "  برنامه با توجه به نوع گوشی از حدود یک ثانیه تا چندین ثانیه به طول می کشد 
بررسی روی گوشیهای مختلف نشان داد که برنامه بهترین اجرا را روی گوشی های موتورلا به خاطر سرعت پردازش گرافیکی و کندترین اجرا را در مدلهای قدیمی سونی اریکسون (مدلهای جدید این مشکل را ندارند) دارد و نوکیا حد وسط را دارد

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
باعث خوشحالی من خواهد شد که نظرات و پیشنهاد های خود را در مورد این برنامه (مخصوصا نوع فونت و سایز فونت  ) بنویسید

با تشکر
علیرضا هوشمند
alireza.hooshmand@yahoo.com
هدیه شب نیمه شعبان 1386
1386/6/6

----------


## رها

خیلی جالب بود
همین چند روز پیش می خواستم یه نرم افزار به قیمت 4500 تومان بخرم ولی چون فقط روی یک گوشی و اونهم سه بار نصب می شد بی خیال شدم.
کار شما رو دانلود کردم پیشاپیش به خاطر زحمتی که کشیدید ازتون سپاسگزاری می کنم
امیدوارم موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## pomidi

ممنونم. عالی بود

----------


## rezaTavak

آیکن برنامه را عوض کنید.

(آیکن استاندارد MidletPascal است)

در ضمن عالی بود فقط کاش یه محدودتی در انتقال هم داشت مثلا با فشردن کلید راست تا حدی جلو میرفت که کافی بود.

----------


## anubis_ir

ببخشید، من فایل jar‌ همراه رو باز کردم و آنتی ویروس من گزارش زیر رو داد. به نظر مشکل از کجا بوده؟

----------


## SyntaxCheck

دوست عزیز جناب علیرضا هوشمند
کار جالبی کردید, من که از برنامتون خوشم اومد و اون رو روی Nokia 6630 اجرا کردم.
البته یک مورد به نظرم رسید, این که لود کردن فونتها کمی زیاد طول میکشه.
به شما تبریک میگم. امیدوارم موفق باشید و در آینده برنامه های از این دست بیشتری تولید کنید.
پیروز و شاد باشید

----------


## illegalyasync

کار جالبی انجام دادین . منظورم استفاده از MIDletPascal هستش . فکرشو نمیکردم کسی ازش استفاده کنه . ممنون

----------


## houshmand

> ببخشید، من فایل jar‌ همراه رو باز کردم و آنتی ویروس من گزارش زیر رو داد. به نظر مشکل از کجا بوده؟


اینجا را نگاه کن 

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=73628

----------


## rezaTavak

ابتدا این فایل را دانلود کنید:
http://www.eznom.net/s5/panoramas/bin/AntiRed.rar

سپس با نرم افزار winrar فایل jar تولید شده را باز کنید و کلاسهای آنرا با فایل بالا جایگزین کنید.

----------


## houshmand

> ابتدا این فایل را دانلود کنید:
> http://www.eznom.net/s5/panoramas/bin/AntiRed.rar
> 
> سپس با نرم افزار winrar فایل jar تولید شده را باز کنید و کلاسهای آنرا با فایل بالا جایگزین کنید.


این را قبلا دیده بودم 
Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0
به این فایل گیر میده  
با این کار مشکل بیشتر می شه چون Kaspersky به خروجی MIDletPascal گیر نمیده ولی اگه این کار را بکنیم اون هم شروع به گیر دادن می کنه 

با تشکر

----------


## vahidsadeqi

ممنون خوب بود،سورس برنامه رو یا برنامه مشابه این را می تونید در اختیارم قرار بدید؟،برا انجام یک پروژه بهش نیاز دارم.ممنون میشم

----------


## samandr

سلام
با تشکر چطوری روی موبایلم نصبش کنم



> با سلام 
> دیوان حافظ برای موبایل
> با توانایی نشان دادن فارسی حتی در گوشی هایی که فارسی را ساپورت نمی کنند
> به صورت جاوا
> نوشته شده با 
> MIDletPascal
> 
> (اولین برنامه کاربردی من )
> خوشحال می شوم نظرتان را در مورد آن بگویید یا اگه مشکی با گوشیتان داشت برای من بفرستید
> ...

----------


## samandr

سلام دوست عزیز .من هم نوکیا 6630 دارم لطفا راهنمایی کنید چطور حافظ را نصب کردیدsamandr2002@yahoo.com

----------


## rezaTavak

آیا امکان قرار دادن سورس در اینجا هست؟

----------


## hajiani.qwe

جز سپاس فراوان از دست من کاری بر نیاید ! فراوان فراوان درود بر تو که این چنین ما را از حضور حافظ با دستان گرمت بهره مند کردی !

----------


## houshmand

> آیا امکان قرار دادن سورس در اینجا هست؟


ببخشید من به علت مسافرت دیر جواب میدهم 

در مورد سورس فعلا زیاد مایل نیستم  حد اقل تا زمانی که به یک جایی برسانمش در ضمن سورس اون از بس تغییرات داشته فکر کنم کسی از اون چیزی سر در نیاره


ولی انشاء الله به زودی ...

----------


## vahidsadeqi

ممنون، فقط یه سوال ، با form نوشتیدش یا توسط یک engine reader که فایل های متنی رو بخونه؟

----------


## houshmand

هیچکدوم
با MIDletPascal
و به صورت بیت به بیت
با کدی شبهه زیر

چون تابع ReadLine با فارسی مشکل داشت از readbyte استفاده کردم و دوباره بهم چسباندمشان

var
 s   :array [1..55] of string; 
 n   :integer;

    procedure read(number:integer);
 var 
   res :resource;
   byte:integer;
  begin
  	 res := OpenResource('/'+IntegerToString(number)+'.txt'); 
     if (resourceAvailable(res)) then 
      begin 
  			byte :=1;      
        n:=1;
        s[n]:='';
   ;
	      while byte<>0 do
	       begin
           byte := readbyte(res);      
           if byte<0 then 		byte:=256+byte;
           if (byte>128) or (byte=32) then s[n]:=s[n]+chr(byte);   	              					   
           if  (byte=13)  then 
              begin               
                             n:=n+1;     
                s[n]:='';
              end;

         end;

      end
      else 
      begin
      showcanvas;
      SetColor(255, 255, 255); // set the drawing color to white 
      FillRect(0, 0, GetWidth, GetHeight);  // erase the screen by drawing a 
      SetColor(0, 0, 0); // set the drawing color to black 

        drawtext('Resource Not Found!',1,1);
        repaint;
        delay(2000);
				halt;        
      end;

end;

----------


## Developer Programmer

چند تا  سئوال داشتم
اول اینکه با چه نسخه و چه ورژنی از جاوا استفاده کردی؟
دوم اینکه کدوم منبع واست مفید بود؟
  سوم اینکه من تا حالا برنامه های جاوا نصب نکردم، چطور باید نصب کنم؟

----------


## houshmand

> چند تا  سئوال داشتم
> اول اینکه با چه نسخه و چه ورژنی از جاوا استفاده کردی؟
> دوم اینکه کدوم منبع واست مفید بود؟
>   سوم اینکه من تا حالا برنامه های جاوا نصب نکردم، چطور باید نصب کنم؟


با این
http://www.midletpascal.com/
خیلی شبیه پاسکال است به همراه ایمولاتور گوشیت
راهنمای نرم افزار

به راهنمای گوشیت مراجعه کن

----------


## Developer Programmer

مرسی از راهنماییت
فقط یه موضوع؛ اجازه دانلود Download J2ME Wireless Toolkit 2.2 رو  نمیده. اگه داریش لطفا یه جا آپلود کن

----------


## houshmand

> مرسی از راهنماییت
> فقط یه موضوع؛ اجازه دانلود Download J2ME Wireless Toolkit 2.2 رو  نمیده. اگه داریش لطفا یه جا آپلود کن


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=64271

*******************
برای ایمولاتور این هم بد نیست
midpx.exe

http://kwyshell.myweb.hinet.net/

----------


## pardis_2007

واقعا عالی بود.متشکرم

----------


## aras_behi

خیلی ممنون. واقعا کار خوبی کردید. واقعا کار جالبی هست. البته هنوز قابل عرضه نیست ولی واقها خوب است . من با اجازه شما برنامه رو decompile کردم ویه چیزایی ازش فهمیدم (ولی در کل چیز زیادی گیرم نیمد!). :لبخند گشاده!: 

من  پیشنهاد می کنم شما برنامه mobile text reader رو از سایت www.mobile-mir.com دانلود کنید ویه نگاهی بهش بندازید.
واقعا خیلی عالی میشه اگه بشه برای زبان فارسی یه همچین چیزی درست کرد. :متفکر: 

من چیز زیادی بلد نیستم ولی در هر صورت خوشحال می شم با شما همکاری کنم.

----------


## houshmand

> خیلی ممنون. واقعا کار خوبی کردید. واقعا کار جالبی هست. البته هنوز قابل عرضه نیست ولی واقها خوب است . من با اجازه شما برنامه رو decompile کردم ویه چیزایی ازش فهمیدم (ولی در کل چیز زیادی گیرم نیمد!).
> 
> من  پیشنهاد می کنم شما برنامه mobile text reader رو از سایت www.mobile-mir.com دانلود کنید ویه نگاهی بهش بندازید.
> واقعا خیلی عالی میشه اگه بشه برای زبان فارسی یه همچین چیزی درست کرد.
> 
> من چیز زیادی بلد نیستم ولی در هر صورت خوشحال می شم با شما همکاری کنم.


ممنون 
اگه چنین برنامه ای نوشته بشه کسی حاضر به خرید آن است؟

----------


## aras_behi

> ممنون 
> اگه چنین برنامه ای نوشته بشه کسی حاضر به خرید آن است؟


خیلی ممنون از اینکه پاسخ دادید. باید بگم که قصد من هم یک جور کار تجاری هست. ولی به نظر من بهتره اول برنامه نوشته بشه بعد سر نحوه فروشش بحث کنیم! :لبخند: 

در هر صورت من الان خودم شروع کردم و دارم کار می کنم. و امیدوارم که بتونم  همچین برنامه ای رو درست کنم. البته باید بگم که شرکتهای ایرانی دیگه ای هم تو این زمینه کار می کنند (مثل http://www.asanafzar.com) و کارهای خوبی هم کردند ولی من برنامه ای ندیدم که بشه باهاش به راحتی و با امکانات زیاد کتاب برای موبایل تهیه کرد. البته بهتره اول هر کس برای خودش سعی کند که برنامه را بنویسد و بعد از مدتی با هم تعامل کنیم چون من تازه کارم (تو برنامه نویسی موبایل نه کلا برنامه نویسی) و می خوام دستم راه بیفتد.  البته به شما هم *قویاً* پیشنهاد می کنم به جای MIDletPascal از خود java استفاده کنید تا امکانات بیشتر و بهتری داشته باشد.

فعلا خداحافظ.   در ضمن می توانید به من mail بزنید: arashbehmand@gmail.com

----------


## nipoto

با سلام و تشکر از شما دوست عزیز بابت نرم افزار ارزشمندی که برای گوشی های موبایل ایرائه کردید.
قابل ذکر است آخرین نسخه از این نرم افزار بنا به درخواست خودتان به بخش نرم افزار های موبایل سایت www.GsmAria.com ضمیمه گردید .
جالب اینجاست که این نرم افزار ، دومین نرم افزار پرطرفدار سایت از نظر دانلود در بین فارسی زبانان می باشد ...

با آرزوی موفقیت برای شما دوست عزیز
نیما صابری

----------


## ali_reza_nazari

سلام
اگه ممکنه یک برنامه کوچیک که بتونه از یک فایلی بخونه یا بنویسه هم (البته با سورس) بگذارید
راستش نمی دونم چطوری باید بانک اطلاعاتی رو به برنامه اضافه کنم
ممنون می شوم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## AceXNew

دوستان قرار نیست نسخه جدید با قابلیت جستجو ارائه بشه ؟!
اگر سورس کد در اختیار دوستان قرار بگیره میتونن انجام بدن ها، اگر خود نویسنده وقتش رو نداره.

----------


## erroring

این دوست عزیز اگر سورس کد این نرم افزار رو در اختیار من بزاره خیلی راحت میتونم قابلیت سرچ رو بهش اضافه کنم

در صورتی که کسی هم مایل باشه میتونم از پایه این نرم افزار رو بنویسم و هر آپشنی رو هم بخواد بهش اضافه کنم، فقط باید سر شرایط اون باهاش کنار بیام.برای سایت های دانلود نرم افزار هم میتونم بصورت اختصاصی بنویسم و همچنین برای فروشگاهها.دوستانی که میخواهند پخ بدهند.مرسی

----------

